
Journalists and the free press are under attack around the world - burnaway
https://theprivacyissue.com/privacy-and-society/countries-attack-free-press
======
skitout
There are some problems in France too.. With legal problems for journalist
releasing information about French arms in Yemen for example, police officer
specifically targeting journalist during protests (attacks against them or
their material, long identity check or arrest)...

